# white spots on my face..



## thaodotcom (May 2, 2006)

i have white spots on my face, i have no idea what it is. someone told me it could be sunspots. when i put on SFF or stuido fix powder u can barely see it. BUT once i begin to apply blush, you can see it very very very clearly. i don't understand what it is, and i wanna know if ne of you guys have had this problem before.. and any sugg. to get rid of it =[


----------



## samila18 (May 2, 2006)

what size are the white spots? are they bumps or are they flat??? I work in a dermatologist's office and I might be able to give you an idea of what it is..


----------



## thaodotcom (May 2, 2006)

its just flat. its really white. kind of odd. theres one on each side of my face.


----------



## samila18 (May 2, 2006)

that is odd.. I thought it could have been milia when you first said it, because milia are tiny white bumps that appear randomly on the face sometimes.. but that's clearly not what it is.. could they be dry patches??


----------



## thaodotcom (May 3, 2006)

nooo, they arent dry. haha im beat. i dont know no idea.


----------



## samila18 (May 3, 2006)

that is absolutely crazy.. I have no idea what to tell you then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I exhausted all the possibilities! =\ do they bother you?? hurt? I'm sorry


----------



## ShirleyK (May 4, 2006)

I think I know what's that, we called "Panau" in Malaysia... it's like a skin fungus infection and it's spreadable and can be treated but it takes a long time like 4 to 6 weeks... 

I had this white patches on my face before... but I use this traditional treatment taught by my nana...
This white spot cause by our sweat... after sun exposure, we straight run to shower without waiting our sweat to dry... and I always been told that after sun or sweat, we must cool down ourselves before taking a bath...


you can try this webbie:

http://www.guardian.com.my/article.cfm?id=312


HTH...


----------



## mspixieears (May 4, 2006)

I know exactly the condition you're referring to because apparently I had it as a kid and it bothered my mum a lot more than it bothered me. This thread may help you? Not sure but will quote it just in case:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=45550


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Lolita* 
_I think I know what's that, we called "Panau" in Malaysia... it's like a skin fungus infection and it's spreadable and can be treated but it takes a long time like 4 to 6 weeks... 

I had this white patches on my face before... but I use this traditional treatment taught by my nana...
This white spot cause by our sweat... after sun exposure, we straight run to shower without waiting our sweat to dry... and I always been told that after sun or sweat, we must cool down ourselves before taking a bath...


you can try this webbie:

http://www.guardian.com.my/article.cfm?id=312


HTH..._

 
hey i know what your talking about i have them on my arms - i hate it - it just randomly showed up a few months ago but my doctor told me that i just have to wait for it to go away??  he never told me i could treat it - you can treat it??? it hasnt spread - it has actually gotten better


----------



## ShirleyK (May 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HapaDynazty* 
_hey i know what your talking about i have them on my arms - i hate it - it just randomly showed up a few months ago but my doctor told me that i just have to wait for it to go away??  he never told me i could treat it - you can treat it??? it hasnt spread - it has actually gotten better_

 

Hmmm I'm not sure about yours, mine if were not treated it will getting more and more and it just won't go away, it could be anywhere... arms, legs, back, chest...


----------



## gottattitude15 (Mar 9, 2012)

[h=1]_they are flat_[/h]


----------



## breakfromkids (Jul 13, 2012)

I have these white spots on my face, they are round bumps of different size, they are not pimples cause i tried popping them with a heated needle. they are also very hard. thought they may be white moles but when looking up moles there is no picture that even comes close to what they look like. I am 53 and these have started popping up in the last few weeks. Does anyone have any idea what they could be?


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

breakfromkids said:


> I have these white spots on my face, they are round bumps of different size, they are not pimples cause i tried popping them with a heated needle. they are also very hard. thought they may be white moles but when looking up moles there is no picture that even comes close to what they look like. I am 53 and these have started popping up in the last few weeks. Does anyone have any idea what they could be?


  	how long have you had these for ? try steaming your face and see if they become soften?


----------



## makeup4brides (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there, did you ever find out what it was and did you get the white patches on your face again?
  	After I came back from holiday with a lovely tan, I noticed that the first day I arrived home in the UK, white patches started toappear on my face. Like yours they are totally flat. After a short while (few days) a slight rash appeared aroung the white patch area. After extensive research, it is known as Tinea versicolor. However Tinea Versicolor only appear on the face in Children and young teenagers. Ive just turned 40 so I clearly dont fall in that catagory. So after seeing 4 doctors who all would not test my skin and neither would they claim to say what they may think it was... I did some nore research although the medication they were giving me was for Tinea. (whilst im on the waiting list to see a dermatologist). So I and you maybe depending on your age a very rare case of a Tinea versicolor sufferer, or its something else which is almost identical to Tinea is called Pityriasis Alba. Both are caused from a yeast condition that is activiated during heat and sweat exposure, so if on holiday or doing vigorous sports in warm climates.
  	My rash has now almost gone after 3 months. However the white patches apparently will last for upto a year. So next summer I cant wait to slap on my sunblock and get the melanin to reboot itself on the white areas. Whislt you have it though, dont be fooled in thinking that you can go in the sun hopingit will fade as the rest of your face tans and your back to square one again.
  	Im just praying that I do not get it again next year when i go on holiday, although the chances are extreamly high. with about a 90% rate that you will get it again. But apparently after the 2nd year of having it, you have less chance that it will develop so badly.
  	Im a makeup artist so I find it hard to deal with this on my face, so I use Estee Lauder maximum cover on the white patches, which covers it quite well. However if i put blusher on, its a nightmare. I look like if i put a pink blush on, the area that is white looks Neon pink!! So i have just decided to look pretty plain  without colour in my cheeks whilst i wait for it to return to my original colour being olive skined.
  	Good luck hun.x


----------



## Varun (Sep 20, 2012)

It is leucoderma vitiligo. White spots are some kind of infections on skin usually seems to be in Summer. Immune deficiency and vitiligo disorder leads to white spots on the skin.Even over exposure to Sunburn also leads to white spots. You should consult to Dermatologist for some skin care tips as it takes a long time to dissappear.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 20, 2012)

I was just diagnosed with Tinea Versicolor today and I am your age. I got white spots on my neck after spending a day outside in 109 degree humid weather. My derm said that it was from heat and sweat like you said. She also said that now that I've got it I will likely get it every summer. It was very scary as I thought I had vitiligo. The spots seemed to grow so quickly. I was in tears today on the way there. Anyway, I don't think it's something rare for our age group to get. And I was quickly diagnosed in the office with a skin scrape. My derm said for me they will probably be unnoticeable in 4 weeks. I'm treating it with selenium sulfide. I hope you get yours taken care of.


makeup4brides said:


> Hi there, did you ever find out what it was and did you get the white patches on your face again?
> After I came back from holiday with a lovely tan, I noticed that the first day I arrived home in the UK, white patches started toappear on my face. Like yours they are totally flat. After a short while (few days) a slight rash appeared aroung the white patch area. After extensive research, it is known as Tinea versicolor. However Tinea Versicolor only appear on the face in Children and young teenagers. Ive just turned 40 so I clearly dont fall in that catagory. So after seeing 4 doctors who all would not test my skin and neither would they claim to say what they may think it was... I did some nore research although the medication they were giving me was for Tinea. (whilst im on the waiting list to see a dermatologist). So I and you maybe depending on your age a very rare case of a Tinea versicolor sufferer, or its something else which is almost identical to Tinea is called Pityriasis Alba. Both are caused from a yeast condition that is activiated during heat and sweat exposure, so if on holiday or doing vigorous sports in warm climates.
> My rash has now almost gone after 3 months. However the white patches apparently will last for upto a year. So next summer I cant wait to slap on my sunblock and get the melanin to reboot itself on the white areas. Whislt you have it though, dont be fooled in thinking that you can go in the sun hopingit will fade as the rest of your face tans and your back to square one again.
> Im just praying that I do not get it again next year when i go on holiday, although the chances are extreamly high. with about a 90% rate that you will get it again. But apparently after the 2nd year of having it, you have less chance that it will develop so badly.
> ...


----------



## makeup4brides (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi MissTT,
  	                 hun I felt for you when you said you were in tears today. Ive been and done all the tears and depression from it. I think im all dried out of tears now. lol. Glad you saw your Derm and you got it confirmed. However, Im still living in hope that after 2 rounds of it (over 2 summers) it will be over as thats what I have heard from some people. Others have it for many many years.
  	To be honest, I dont think I will deal with it very well if im the later case.
  	What I intend to do is about a month before I go on holiday go back to my GP and ask for another prescription of Fluconzale tablets. The GP gave me 50mg to take as they always like to start you off on it very gradually, but trust me as you know, when you have this you get obsessed by it and want it gone, so I did my research on the Fluconzale website and it says you can take upto 250mg for various fungal conditions. I am not advising this to anyone at all, but this is what i did after my extentsive research.. So i took 100mg per day and I have been using my magic cream that i use for everything..... Bepanthen cream. Its used for nappy rash on babies and slight grazes and stings, but I use it on the smal rash area on the outside of the white patches as they are very dry and slightly raised rashes and it seems to do the trick and calm it down. My main concern is the white patches though. Ive had it since the 6th July. I have used everything imaginable. Selsun blue shampoo. Ketaconzale shampoo, Naturasil herbal soap and lotion, tea tree oil... All of which didnt work for me. But hopefully you will find that what you have been prescribed will work. Fingers crossed for you hun.
  	What did drive me nuts withthis Tinea, is I noticed that even when I was  back in this country if I even walked to the shops and it was a fairly nice day say 70 degrees, my face would get so hot, as if i was about to start sweating after a vigorous work out. So i always needed tissues with me, to keep the areas on my face constantly dry. Then when I cam in I would shower in cool water to help.
  	The white marks I have on my face have just got bigger and bigger. They seem to have stopped spreading now though, thank goodness. But although I put foundation on to try to cover the marks, If i put blusher on I look like a glow worm on the white areas and being a makeup artist doesnt do me any favours!
  	I wish there was a place where we could all meet up and see and talk to others about Tinea. Everyone around me such as my husband, parents, friends all say the same... it doesnt really notice!! But to me I look like a leapord!! 
  	With regards to the white spots apparently it will take upto next summer before the white patches start to return to normal. Im also about to undergo Microdermabrasion, which is a kind of abrasive exfoliating facial. My method in thinking is that by doing this, the idea is Microdermabrasion speeds up cell renewall from the lower layers of the Dermis to reveal a brighter fimer complexion. So I feel that if I have a course of these over the winter it will bring my new skin upto the outer layer quicker and therefore the white patches will be erased as such. If this doesnt work, then what I will do is in the summer, take the tablets as above, prior to going out in humid or hot conditions, so that it gets in my bloodstream then use factor 50 all over my face except for the white patches. I wil use the kids Green sunblock so I can see where Im putting it and hopefully that will stop the rest of my face from tanning, but the sun can hopefully speed up the melanin in my skin where the white patches are exposed and tan those areas. ( you probably think im mad reading all this, but ive looked into every possible way of cure and still searching for more.
  	Good luck with everything you try hun. Big hugs. Makeup4Brides  .xx


----------



## Kidsatrumpetboy (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi  i had it for 3 weeks tryed skin rash care but nothing?


----------

